# alumno / estudiante



## Olgap

Que es la diferencia entre estudiante y alumno?   Hay una preferencia en utilizar uno en vez del otro?

Moderator's note: several threads have been merged to create this one


----------



## belén

Hola Olga
Para mi, un estudiante es una persona que estudia, puedes denominarte a ti mismo estudiante cuando te preguntan que qué haces en la vida. Soy estudiante.
Pero un alumno me da la impresión de que se usa para establecer el vínculo entre profesor y estudiante, es decir, soy alumno de un profesor, pero no soy "alumno" en la vida.
El profesor suele decir "mis alumnos", no "mis estudiantes"
Según la RAE:



> *estudiante*
> (Del ant. part. act. de _estudiar_).
> * 1.* adj. Que estudia. U. m. c. s.
> * 2.* com. Persona que cursa estudios en un establecimiento de enseñanza.
> * 3.* m. Hombre que tenía por ejercicio estudiar los papeles a los actores dramáticos.*
> 
> alumno**, na**.*
> (Del lat. _alumnus_, de _alĕre_, alimentar).
> * 1.* m. y f. Discípulo, respecto de su maestro, de la materia que está aprendiendo o de la escuela, colegio o universidad donde estudia. _Fulano tiene muchos alumnos._ _Alumno de medicina._ _Alumno del Instituto._
> * 2.* m. y f. Persona criada o educada desde su niñez por alguno, respecto de este.


----------



## Olgap

gracias por la explicacion, me estava volviendo loca decidiendo cual palabra era mas apropiada.


----------



## ro430

¿Cuál es la diferencia?


----------



## joseluisblanco

It's similar to pupil/student.
In spanish, it may have variations according to different regions/countries. In general, alumno for school (elementary); high school with alumno/ estudiante as well; college with estudiante


----------



## jacinta

This is how I understand the difference.  Someone please correct me.

Alumno is what a teacher has.  An alumno has a relationship to the teacher.  A teacher would say "Mis alumnos..."

Estudiante is more general.  A young person would say "Soy estudiante en la escuela..." but "Soy alumno de la Sra.  Brown".


----------



## joseluisblanco

I think it is a good concept.


----------



## vicky0522

Hola 

Mira basicamente es lo mismo, todo depende de como lo interpretes, te explico: Alumno bien del latin lumin (creo que asi es) que significa luz, asi que alumno es sin luz, es decir, ignorante. Mientras que estudiante es la palabra correcta para alguien que asiste a clase.

Espero te se sirva


----------



## ro430

gracias vicky...me ayuda mucho!


----------



## zeroguille

No estoy de acuerdo con lo que dice vicky0522. Lo que dice Jacinta tiene sentido y se corresponde con lo que pone en el diccionario de la RAE, pero me parece que en la práctica "estudiante" y "alumno" no se diferencian por este matiz.

Yo creo que "alumno" y "estudiante" son equivalentes en casi todos los contextos. La diferencia es que "alumno" se utiliza más para la enseñanza primaria y secundaria mientras que "estudiante" se usa más en estudios superiores.


----------



## gotagibson

Can anyone tell me if one word is a better choice than another when talking about students in an elementary school ie: "Students are given appropriate recognition." What I've got is "A los alumnos se les da el reconocimiento apropiado." Is estudiantes a better choice? Does it matter? Thanks!


----------



## domitilathecat

both choices are fine, but I prefer alumnos in this case...
cheers!


----------



## gotagibson

I agree. Thanks for the confirmation and the speedy reply. The parents of my 'alumnos' will be very grateful.


----------



## Lyapunov

Estudiantes es más genérico, yo utilizaría alumnos si te refieres a los estudiantes de una clase en concreto.


----------



## kykjones

Además de estar de acuerdo con la RAE, otra acepciones validas pueden ser:

La diferencia entre la formación privada no academica y la publica. Ejemplo: en un curso intensivo para adultos de gestión empresarial, No se usaría (pienso) "estudiante" sino "alumno".
No hay que olvidar la relación de "estudiante" con estudiar. En un curso de Judo no se estudia, consecuentemente, entre las 2, yo elegiría "alumno", sin importar la edad
tenia otra en mente, pero se me acaba de olvidar...


----------



## Hiro Sasaki

Hola,

I have just written in two languages.

a. Primary school pupils visits the Plum Blossom Garden.

b. Alumnos escolares visitan el Jardin de los Ciruelos.

"Alumnos escolares" quieren decir exactamente " Primary school pupils" ?
o pueden ser ambiguos y se podria referir tambien a los high school students ?

saludos


Hiro Sasaki


----------



## zeroguille

Hola Hiro,

Desde mi punto de vista, "alumnos escolares" es una construcción que suena un poco redundante. Podríamos usar simplemente "escolares" (en lugar de "alumnos escolares"). En todo caso, "alumno escolar" o "escolar" se refiere a un "primary school pupil": no es ambiguo. 

No obstante, en esta frase yo usaría "alumnos de primaria":

"Alumnos de primaria visitan el Jardin de los Ciruelos".


Saludos


----------



## Hiro Sasaki

Muchas gracias,

Pero encuentro bastante “alumnos escolares “ en google.

Saludos

Hiro Sasaki


----------



## Forero

_Alumno_ no es nada lumínico.  Viene de _álere_, latín por "alimentar".


----------



## Ivela

Comparto con ustedes lo que el Diccionario enciclopédico Vox de sinónimos y antónimos dice al respecto:

*estudiante* com. _Escolar, alumno, colegial, discípulo_; Escolar ofrece sinonímia con estudiante; pero los niños que asisten a las escuelas primarias son escolares, y no estudiantes.  Alumno hace relación con el establecimiento donde cursa sus estudios o con los profesores: alumno de la Escuela Náutica, alumno del profesor N. Discípulo señala relación con el maestro: _mis discípulos_, dice un profesor, de modo más afectivo que _mis alumnos; _soy _discípulo_ de usted expresa adhesión personal mayor que alumno.  El alumno deja de serlo al terminar sus estudios; en cambio, puede uno llamarse siempre _discípulo_ de un maestro.  _Colegial_ se aplica al alumno de un colegio de primera o segunda enseñanza, o al interno en un colegio universitario.

Espero que esto ayude
Ivela


----------



## Hiro Sasaki

Muchas gracias a todos


saludos


Hiro Sasaki


----------



## essexboi86

Estudiante/student to me always evokes a person who attends a university, whereas alumno/pupil attends a school or college... but that's my opinion.


----------



## Hiro Sasaki

essexboi86 said:


> Estudiante/student to me always evokes a person who attends a university, whereas alumno/pupil attends a school or college... but that's my opinion.


Hola,

I've heard that "pupil" meant in Britain se entiende diferentemente
en los Estados Unidos,

saludos

Hiro Sasaki


----------



## lopusqueiro

Estoy de  acuerdo con el compañero  Forero, la palabra  alumno procede del verbo latino, Alo, alere, alui,alitum, que sigmifica alimentar, de ahi viene tambien la palabra española alto, que es el que se alimenta y crece, y alumno  es el que se alimenta intelectualmente de materia que le enseña su maestro. Originalmente  alumno significo crio,( pequeño, que crece ) y luego  discipulo, estudiante. Y tambien  pupilo  ingles  "pupil " lo que pasa  que casi  no se usa  en el sentido de estuiante  como antes, pues en un principio significo  alumno  interno o que  permanecia  al mediodia para comer en la escuela, colegio, etc


----------



## A.Lamb

I translating a letter for a first grade teacher in primary school.  I was wondering if either term would be prefered for young students this age or if they are interchangable.


----------



## Lacianiega

I think both of them are ok but to me "alumno" would be more appropriate for primary school students. "Estudiante" to me has connotations of an older age student.


----------



## A.Lamb

Thank you!


----------



## Stella5218

A.Lamb said:


> I translating a letter for a first grade teacher in primary school. I was wondering if either term would be prefered for young students this age or if they are interchangable.


 
A. Lamb,

I think they are synonims, but not always interchangeable.  If I were asked what kind of student I was, I would answer:

Yo soy *estudiante de inglés*, pero no diría *soy alumno de inglés*.  

A teacher might use either one to refer to her students, though:

*Mis estudiantes* o *mis alumnos.*


----------



## A.Lamb

I'm trying to translate for "student of the week."


----------



## velveteenprincess

A.Lamb,

I think in this case probably either would work...but it may be interesting for you to note that Univision has a program entitled "Estudiante de la semana" that recognizes young students


----------



## velveteenprincess

Sorry, meant to also add that your choice could depend regionally. I think in Spain, it would be more common to use "alumno" but in the US, as shown by the Univision program, maybe estudiante would be the more common terminology. Either way, I think the intended meaning will be clear.


----------



## godelcah

*alumno, na.*
(Del lat. _alumnus_, de _alĕre_, alimentar).

*1. *m. y f. Discípulo, respecto de su maestro, de la materia que está aprendiendo o de la escuela, colegio o universidad donde estudia. _Fulano tiene muchos alumnos._ _Alumno de medicina._ _Alumno del Instituto._

*estudiante.*
(Del ant. part. act. de _estudiar_).

*1. *adj. Que estudia. U. m. c. s.

*2. *com. Persona que cursa estudios en un establecimiento de enseñanza.

Luego, como se comenta, ¿sería más propio el estudiante de la semana, si no lo elige el maestro o institucion a la que pertenece?


----------



## kus51

hello, i´m from Spain and as velveteenprincess said i would use "el alumno de la semana". A teacher has "alumnos", but not all the "estudiantes" have a teacher.


----------



## tom89

Estudiante = Student
A person who studies a particular academic subject.  It is related to a subject or more. 

i.e. _el es estudiante de matematica, el es estudiante (porque estudia)_


Alumno = Pupil:
A student under the *supervision of a teacher or professor*. It is related to a teacher or an institution.

i.e. _el es alumno del Profesor Gabriel, el es alumno del Colegio Kennedy._


----------



## selenacheong

When to use alumno and estudiante?


----------



## nelliot53

alumno, na
Del lat. _alumnus - _Persona que recibe enseñanza, *respecto de un profesor o de la escuela, colegio o universidad donde estudia*

estudiante Del ant. part. act. de _estudiar._
1. adj. Que estudia. 2. m. y f. *Persona que cursa estudios en un establecimiento de enseñanza*.

You would use _*alumno/a*_ to refer to the person if you are his or her professor, or work within the school, college or university.

You would use _*estudiante*_ to refer to yourself when studying, to refer to another person who is also studying, or someone else could refer to you or another person when studying at a school, college, or university.


----------



## VictorHesse

-El es un alumno/ estudiante muy inteligente.
(In this context both forms are correct)


----------



## gato radioso

selenacheong said:


> When to use alumno and estudiante?



Alumno = member of a class (group of students)
Estudiante = person whose activity is studying (in general)


----------



## Masood

You can only be an "estudiante" if you're on a self-study course.
You can only be an "alumno" if someone's teaching you.

Correct me if I'm wrong, fellas. I'm sure I am.


----------



## lupes

Hola, Masood. No necesariamente tiene que ser un "self-study course" para ser considerado estudiante. Los integrantes de un curso, clase o salón también pueden ser llamados estudiantes. 
Una cuestión a resaltar es que para ser alumno es necesario que haya un profesor, no así para ser estudiante. 
Selena, Cuál es el contexto en el que está la oración?


----------



## lupes

gato radioso said:


> Alumno = member of a class (group of students)
> Estudiante = person whose activity is studying (in general)


Alumno no necesariamente tiene que ser un miembro de una clase, con que haya un profesor, es suficiente para que haya un alumno.


----------



## franzjekill

VictorHesse said:


> -Él es un alumno/ estudiante muy inteligente.
> (In this context both forms are correct)


Exacto. Quien concurre a un centro de enseñanza o quien estudia a distancia de manera formal tanto puede ser llamado alumno como estudiante.

Agrego que alumno tiene un uso más amplio que estudiante. Puedo decir que Ter Stegen es un buen alumno de Manolo Neuer (supongamos que sea cierto), pero no puedo emplear allí el término estudiante. Ter Stegen aprende de Neuer, este le enseña, pero el primero no es "estudiante". Platón fue alumno de Sócrates; este fue su maestro, pero Platón no era un "estudiante".


----------



## selenacheong

ok thanks you all


----------



## elieth3315

I consider you can use both words in any context, because they are synonyms


----------

